

Heroku alternatives - nyddle

I love Heroku but its too expensive. Are there any cheaper alternatives? (I mostly use Python&#x2F;Flask&#x2F;Redis)
======
mjhea0
[https://gondor.io/pricing/](https://gondor.io/pricing/)

could be cheaper depending on how many dynos you were using

